# California Scents - Sorry to ask again!



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Hey uys been trawling through searches but can't find what I'm after, basically what do you recommend.

I didn't like Blueberry but loved the cherry.

What about bubble gum? any recommendations?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Peach was quite nice too I found


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Apple Cider is a good one, smells like fizzy cola bottles. 

Also the new car scent actually smells like a new car scent. 

The cherry one is pretty good too.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Was buying on a certain bay and these are my choices.

CORONADO CHERRY
GOLDEN STATE DELIGHT (US BUBBLEGUM)
SHASTA STRAWBERRY
PALM SPRINGS PINEAPPLE
SANTA BARBARA BERRY
CAPISTRANO COCONUT
GARDENIA DEL MAR
HAWAIIN GARDENS
DESERT JASMINE
L.A. LAVENDER
MOJAVE MANGO
MALIBU MELON
NAPA GRAPE,
NEWPORT NEW CAR
ORANGE SQUEEZE
SMOKE AWAY
FRESH LINEN
MONTEREY VANILLA
LAGUNA BREEZE
CITRUS SPLASH
NEW ARCTIC ICE.

Sorry caps it was copy and paste


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Mojave Mango is lovely:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Peach was quite nice too I found


can't see peach or am I a **** lol


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Got mine here http://www.airfreshenerco.com/onlin...gt-California-Car-Scents-Box-of-12-units.html

am I allowed to post that


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Loads are sold out! Arghh


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

One word "Cherry" :thumb: I love mine. I bought 2, the cherry one and laguna something or other. Not even opened the 2nd one yet

I got mine direct from California Air Scents website


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I've tried nearly all of the scents Spoony. My favourites are Mango, Hawaiian Gardens, Fresh Linen, Hollywood Tropicana & tahoe powder (this one is especially in the bathroom).

I rate these as smell+strength+comments from passengers.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ben_ZS said:


> I've tried nearly all of the scents Spoony. My favourites are Mango, Hawaiian Gardens, Fresh Linen, Hollywood Tropicana & tahoe powder (this one is especially in the bathroom).
> 
> I rate these as smell+strength+comments from passengers.


I cant remember when I bought mine but it must have been before xmas and the cherry is still going strong to the point where people mention it from outside the car when I open the door :thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

gr33n said:


> I cant remember when I bought mine but it must have been before xmas and the cherry is still going strong to the point where people mention it from outside the car when I open the door :thumb:


I started off using the cherry ones, but they got too sickly for me.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ben_ZS said:


> I started off using the cherry ones, but they got too sickly for me.


I sometimes think this but then other days it doesn't seem too bad, most of my passengers say it smells of marzipan :lol:

I might look into the Mango one though :thumb:


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Is it just me or does anyone else think that they do not last very long?


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

john2garden said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think that they do not last very long?


My cherry one is going 4months maybe more. Ill try and dig out the invoice in a minute to see when I bought them.


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Perhaps it's my odour that drowns it out.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

john2garden said:


> Perhaps it's my odour that drowns it out.


:lol: Sometimes I cant smell it because you get used to the smell but everyone who gets in my car mentions it. If you take the 3 cores out and turn them around so the middle on is on the outside it tends to rejuvenate them :thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

gr33n said:


> I sometimes think this but then other days it doesn't seem too bad, most of my passengers say it smells of marzipan :lol:
> 
> I might look into the Mango one though :thumb:


I used to get whiffs of marzipan & Dr Pepper with my cherries. I get whiffs of Terry Chocolate orange with Mango.



john2garden said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think that they do not last very long?


It depends what scent you get. The scents I have listed are strong, nice and last.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

My favs are Santa barbara berry, the bubble gum one, piña colada, apple, cherry is also nice. But I'm sick of cherry as if people have a Cali scent, it's always bloody cherry!!!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Dipesh said:


> My favs are Santa barbara berry, the bubble gum one, piña colada, apple, cherry is also nice. But I'm sick of cherry as if people have a Cali scent, it's always bloody cherry!!!


:lol: There are too many to choose so I went for the safe bet, that's my excuse anyway lol

Ive had mine since 25/01/2010 so just over 3months and its still really strong, I thought id had it longer than that, seems like ages :lol:


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

I've had the the cherry in my car for over a month, and its still super strong :thumb:

I fancy ordering some off ebay, so these suggestions will come in handy :thumb:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

thehogester said:


> I've had the the cherry in my car for over a month, and its still super strong :thumb:
> 
> I fancy ordering some off ebay, so these suggestions will come in handy :thumb:


Are they any cheaper off the bay than from California Air Scents website?


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

The cherry one lasts forever, mines been in the car since October and you can still smell it, although Ive just replaced it with Laguna Breeze, which is nice, but nowhere near as strong as the cherry one.

I find fresh air really brings out the smell in them, roll the window down next time youre out and sniff up!


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

gr33n said:


> Are they any cheaper off the bay than from California Air Scents website?


I haven't even looked on the calfornia scents website if im honest. But buying 5 of them off ebay works out at £1.88 each, inc p+p.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

thehogester said:


> I haven't even looked on the calfornia scents website if im honest. But buying 5 of them off ebay works out at £1.88 each, inc p+p.


Yer I think thats cheaper. I paid about £7.50 for 2 I think


----------



## VXR DTF (Aug 13, 2007)

Ive just ordered 5 off ebay. Cherry, New Car, Peach, Laguna Breeze and Vanilla. Didnt even know these existed until I saw this thread 10 mins ago!


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> piña colada


That's funny, but how pina colada smells like ?

And don't say " Well,like pina colada"


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

MONTEREY VANILLA - dont bother, not strong enough.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

thehogester said:


> I haven't even looked on the calfornia scents website if im honest. But buying 5 of them off ebay works out at £1.88 each, inc p+p.


Arghh I paid 2.20 each of ebay for 7.. right enough the extra 40p was probably for those vented lids not that it makes a difference


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Spoony said:


> Arghh I paid 2.20 each of ebay for 7.. right enough the extra 40p was probably for those vented lids not that it makes a difference


Yer ive got 1 vented lid with a slider on it to change the amount and the one solid vented.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Anyone tried Fresh Linen?


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Chris CPT said:


> Anyone tried Fresh Linen?


Yea, it's 'one of the good ones' Chris. Nice strength, smells like it's meant to and lasts. :thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Ben_ZS said:


> Yea, it's 'one of the good ones' Chris. Nice strength, smells like it's meant to and lasts. :thumb:


Cheers. I'm ordering 5 now and this is my list so far:
- Laguna Breeze
- Fresh Linen
- Grapefruit

Any other good ones which aren't too strong or overpowering?
What's Tahoe Powder smell like?

:thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Chris CPT said:


> Cheers. I'm ordering 5 now and this is my list so far:
> - Laguna Breeze
> - Fresh Linen
> - Grapefruit
> ...


Tahoe Powder is like a nice talcum powder smell, very nice, strong but soft scent. Hawaiian Gardens is a personal fave of mine, I can't put my finger the smell but it is a very nice scent. Hollywood Tropicana and Mango are good 'uns aswell.

BTW: I don't work for California Scents.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Ben_ZS said:


> Tahoe Powder is like a nice talcum powder smell, very nice, strong but soft scent. Hawaiian Gardens is a personal fave of mine, I can't put my finger the smell but it is a very nice scent. Hollywood Tropicana and Mango are good 'uns aswell.
> 
> BTW: I don't work for California Scents.


You should - you're a good salesman. :lol:
Convinced me on the Hollywood Tropicana!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Chris CPT said:


> You should - you're a good salesman. :lol:
> Convinced me on the Hollywood Tropicana!


Ask me about most scents for a heads up. :thumb:

I think I need my status under my username changed........


----------



## jonmaddock (Jan 26, 2007)

so where can i get ahold of these air freshners??


----------



## VXR DTF (Aug 13, 2007)

ebay.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

Just ordered new car scent 

Been looking for something |I can just stick under the drivers side seat and forget about. How long do these last and whats the best way to use them?


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Bailes said:


> Just ordered new car scent
> 
> Been looking for something |I can just stick under the drivers side seat and forget about. How long do these last and whats the best way to use them?


I've got one of the adjustable vented lids on mine, so I find if you just open the vents very slightly and leave it anywhere in the car it should be fine. My Cherry ones lasted about 3months and is still going strong :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I got mine in the other day, came with vented lid... although not adjustable vents.

Opened the mango up and my god its lovely!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Spoony said:


> I got mine in the other day, came with vented lid... although not adjustable vents.
> 
> Opened the mango up and my god its lovely!


Yes, the mango one is nice as is the Hollywood Tropicana. DON't however, get the "new car" one - its horrible.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

"Opened the mango up and my god its lovely! "

Did tell you


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

kenny wilson said:


> "Opened the mango up and my god its lovely! "
> 
> Did tell you


And how right you were, I could sit in there smelling that all day!


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

So i bought 5 from ebay, but the label is slightly different from one i've had before. They're "Spillproof organic air fresheners" as apposed to "California car scents".

Same difference? They look exactly the same. Only difference on the California Scents website is that its listed under the home scents instead of car.

Hardly the worlds biggest dilemma, but im just curious


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

This should have been a voting thread! :devil:

Never tried these air freshners, thing i will be purchasing one soon! :thumb:


----------



## adi1 (May 4, 2010)

I bought 5 off Ebay, now the question is the dates on the bottom are they a best before date? Because if so they are all out of date.
saying that I thought the Santa Barbara Berry was superb.


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

adi1 said:


> I bought 5 off Ebay, now the question is the dates on the bottom are they a best before date? Because if so they are all out of date.
> saying that I thought the Santa Barbara Berry was superb.


Well spotted, mine are all out of date too if thats the case!


----------



## woody23 (Jul 25, 2006)

They are much better value than any other air freshener that I've previously used.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

They are superb, had a cherry in the car for just short of 3 months... took it out and put it in the office in work - rotated the pads and the thing is powerful as the day I bought it!


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

iv just started using these

fresh linen and citrus splash arnt that nice. hawaiian gardens is nice and thats in the car at the min

got coronando cherry, golden state delight, orange squeeze and arctic ice sat here waiting to try

i even made a holder for them to sit in the car today


----------

